# New Okie



## huntluvn (Jul 29, 2008)

Been checkin' AT out for awhile, signed up the other day, just got the nerve up to say hi. I think this sight is great, all kinds of info.!
Short bio.: PREVIOUS ANTI-HUNTER (you know, one of those people).
Took up hunting 10 years ago (following a divorce, had to shoot something!)
Began archery 3 years ago (Love it, can't get enuf of it!!!):tongue:Have a great husband who doesn't mind that I get deer bigger than his!
Anyway, look forward to meet'n some of ya. Anyone near Jay, Ok.?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* huntluvn. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## dicksenn (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome from Oklahoma. Not from Jay, but I believe there is an archery shop near there if I'm not mistaken

Richard


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome! I hope that you join us for some fun on the 3D ranges. We girls have a BLAST shooting together! Anytime you are looking for someone to shoot 3D with you just PM me and I'll be glad to shoot with you. :teeth:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Howdy!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

*Welcome to AT! * :darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to AT! :darkbeer:


----------



## cogden3 (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## OklaArcher (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome home! You do know this was always the place you were meant to be don't you.. There are quite a few of us Okie's here on AT, glad you joined us!


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Welcome, all the way From OKC ....Best of luck to you this up coming season


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

huntluvn said:


> Been checkin' AT out for awhile, signed up the other day, just got the nerve up to say hi. I think this sight is great, all kinds of info.!
> Short bio.: PREVIOUS ANTI-HUNTER (you know, one of those people).
> Took up hunting 10 years ago (following a divorce, had to shoot something!)
> Began archery 3 years ago (Love it, can't get enuf of it!!!):tongue:Have a great husband who doesn't mind that I get deer bigger than his!
> Anyway, look forward to meet'n some of ya. Anyone near Jay, Ok.?


Hi from SE Oklahoma......Welcome to AT


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

Welcome from central Oklahoma.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Not from around Jay but I do make it down to Grand Outdoors in Grove from time to time. I'm bout 30 miles west of Miami. Lots of Okies on here. Check out the Southern Shoots in the Regional Shoots area of A/T. We would be more than glad to have you and your husband join us at some of the local shoots. Really good one coming up soon in Bristow you should check out. - Randy


----------



## madhunter (Aug 2, 2008)

*Welcome*

enjoy the site


----------



## adolfo pompa (Aug 4, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

